# Sicherheitsbezogenes Blockdiagramm Erläuterungen



## safety_PL (13 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß von euch jemand für einen Einsteiger passende Literatur zur Funktionsweise von Sicherheitsbezogenen Blockdiagrammen mit verschiedenen Beispielen? Außer dem IFA Report 2/2017 und dem Sistema "Kochbuch" konnte ich nichts finden. Ich weiß das es von den Zuverlässigkeitsdiagrammen abgeleitet wurde, habe aber ein paar Verständnisproblemen die ich anhand der Beispiele nicht ganz lösen konnte, insbesondere wenn ich eine Sicherheitsfunktion aus Einzel-Komponenten betrachten möchte, nicht aus Blöcken. 

Ich würde mich über Texte mit ausführlichen Beispiele freuen wenn euch etwas dazu einfällt.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## stevenn (13 Februar 2019)

deine genannten Quellen finde ich doch super.
beschreibe doch mal ein Beispiel und dein Problem damit.


----------



## safety_PL (13 Februar 2019)

okay, gerne. 

Eine Sicherheitsfunktion besteht ja immer aus den Blöcken *Sensor --> Logik --> Aktor* ich möchte von diesen Blöcken (Subsystemen?) jetzt aber nur einen betrachten, nämlich den Aktorik-Block. Gehen wir also davon aus die Funktion wird durch eine Lichtschranke ausgelöst und die Logik in einer Sicherheits SPS verarbeitet, für beide Blöcke habe ich MTTFd bzw. SIL/PL Angaben des Herstellers dann sind sie ja aus meiner Betrachtung soweit erst mal "außen vor".

Der Aktor-Block ist ein eigenes Subsystem mit mehrere Hydraulik-Ventilen mit Kontaktschaltern und die Sicherheitsfunktion ist das die Zylinder komplett ausfahren und sich danach nicht mehr bewegen. (SS2 mit Wiederanlaufsperre oder SSC??)
Ich würde hier eine Kategorie 2 mit dem Kontaktschalter im Testkanal und den Ventilen vor dem Zylinder im Kanal als Blockschaltbild bauen  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
... aber der Kontaktschalter muss ja an eine Steuerung melden damit etwas passiert im Fehlerfall, muss ich sie dann trotzdem in das Blockschaltbild mit einbauen, quasi als OTE oder als Rückkopplung?? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Zylinder bzw. Motoren werden ja nicht betrachtet (hab es nur zur verdeutlichung der sf eingefügt) da sie im Normalfall keine Funktion ausüben und Ventile nach den Zylindern sind nicht relevant für die Sicherheitsfunktion wenn sie in Normalstellung zum Rücklauf verbunden sind und die SF nicht behindern. 


Oder kann ich den Aktorblock gar nicht einzeln betrachten und muss dann alles gleichzeitig ins Blockschaltbild malen????

Ich glaube ich habe hier ein Logikproblem ...


----------



## stevenn (13 Februar 2019)

sorry ich steige bei deiner Beschreibung nicht ganz durch. vielleicht kann dir jemand anderes helfen


----------



## safety_PL (13 Februar 2019)

Hmm okay vll mit dem Beispiel aus dem IFA report (siehe Bild) 




Hier haben Sie die Steuerung in den Testkanal getan, das Blockschaltbild zeigt ja aber nur die Hydraulische Steuerung --> den Block "Aktor" oder missverstehe ich das?

Kann dann die Steuerung K1 diesselbe Steuerung wie in der "Logik" im Gesamt-Blockschaltbild der SF (Sensor -> Logik -> Aktor) sein? Dann würde die Steuerung K1 quasi zweimal auftauchen. Einmal als Subsystem und einmal als Block in einem anderen Subsystem.

Oder muss ich dann das Gesamt-Blockschaltbild anders zeichnen?


----------



## stevenn (14 Februar 2019)

unter konstruktive Merkmale steht doch, *"die elektrische Ansteuerung von 1V3 darf nicht aus K1 erfolgen"*


----------



## formulator (14 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

zur Erklärung und zur Anwendung der EN13849 bei hydraulischen Systemen hat mir das Buch "10 Schritte zum Performance Level" von Bosch Rexroth sehr geholfen.

Für die Lösung deines Problems anhand des Beispiels 8.2.12 aus dem IFA Report sehe ich einige Schwierigkeiten - und zwar in der Einhaltung der ganzen Randparameter für eine Umsetzung eines PL d in Kat 2. Bei hydraulischen Schaltungen verwenden wir immer Kat3  beim einem PLd.

Grüsse
formulator


----------



## safety_PL (14 Februar 2019)

ja ich sehe auch dass das da steht, ich würde aber gern wissen warum das so ist. Und ich finde nirgendwo eine vernünftige Erklärung. Es müsste dann doch irgendwo einen Vermerk oder ähnliches geben das die Steuerung des Test-Kanals nicht dieselbe Steuerung wie im Logik-Block sein darf o.ä.. Oder liegt es nur daran das hier keine Safety-SPS verwendet wurde etc.


----------



## safety_PL (14 Februar 2019)

formulator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zur Erklärung und zur Anwendung der EN13849 bei hydraulischen Systemen hat mir das Buch "10 Schritte zum Performance Level" von Bosch Rexroth sehr geholfen.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, das Buch werde ich mir wohl besorgen und durcharbeiten. Ich habe auch bereits gelesen das Kategorie 2 bei hydraulischen Systemen eher unüblich ist und ich habe auch tatsächlich teilweise Probleme beim nachvollziehen da mir der Schaltplan vorgegeben ist ... Aber aus einem einkanaligen System kann ich dann beim besten Willen kein zweikanaliges System zaubern  :neutral:  sonst müsste ich ja eine komplett neue Schaltung erstellen


----------



## stevenn (14 Februar 2019)

safety_PL schrieb:


> ja ich sehe auch dass das da steht, ich würde aber gern wissen warum das so ist. Und ich finde nirgendwo eine vernünftige Erklärung. Es müsste dann doch irgendwo einen Vermerk oder ähnliches geben das die Steuerung des Test-Kanals nicht dieselbe Steuerung wie im Logik-Block sein darf o.ä.. Oder liegt es nur daran das hier keine Safety-SPS verwendet wurde etc.



na ist doch logisch, wenn deine Steuerung ausfällt, dann würde der Testkanal auch ausfallen. das macht doch keinen Sinn. dann kann ich mir den Testkanal auch sparen. Eine Erklärung ist bestimmt im BGIA-report bei den Beschreibungen der Kategorien.


----------



## aPlauner (15 Februar 2019)

Hallo safety_pl,

vielleicht hilft Ihnen dieses Beispiel weiter:
https://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzu...ter/infobl_deutsch/039_werkstueckspannung.pdf
https://www.dguv.de/ifa/praxishilfe...chutz/hilfen-zu-hydraulik-pneumatik/index.jsp

Viele Grüße


----------

